# Storm Riders Honor 1



## coreew1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Your love and loyal companionship is greatly missed. My heart completly broke as I laid with you, your head resting on my forearm as I covered your paw and petted your eyebrows for the last time. You will be forever missed and always in my heart and memories! Till I see you again.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. Your goodbye is touching. I too believe our companions will greet us when we cross that bridge. Peace to you.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss...they never live long enough! RIP Storm Rider!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm so very sorry. I wish we could keep them forever.


----------

